# runde/ovale Rahmen in Word?



## Meinereiner (7. September 2006)

Hi,

ich bin der Meinung, dass man in Word auch runde/ovale Textrahmen erstellen kann. Da ich nun zudem etwas zu faul bin, mir die gewaltige Textmenge in der Wordhilfe zum Thema durchzulesen, hier die simple Frage:

Wie kann ich in Word runde/ovale Textrahmen erstellen?

Oder geht das vllt. doch net?

Thx im Voraus,

Meinereiner


----------



## Gunter (7. September 2006)

Meinereiner am 07.09.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin der Meinung, dass man in Word auch runde/ovale Textrahmen erstellen kann. Da ich nun zudem etwas zu faul bin, mir die gewaltige Textmenge in der Wordhilfe zum Thema durchzulesen, hier die simple Frage:
> 
> ...


ich glaube, dass du das meinst:

symbolleiste "Zeichnen" - "Autoformen" - dann eine form deiner wahl auswählen und in das dokument reinmalen - rechtsklick - "Text einfügen"

wars das, oder meintest du was anderes?


----------



## Meinereiner (7. September 2006)

Gunter am 07.09.2006 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinereiner am 07.09.2006 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaahaha, da war ich ja bloß einen Linksklick von der Lösung entfernt. Joar, das wars, thx.


----------

